# How many beds does the room have?



## K2R

Hello,

I'd like to know if my translation is correct:
_How many beds does the room have? >
Odada kaç yatak var mı?_

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rallino

K2R said:


> _
> Odada kaç yatak var mı?_


With the word _kaç_, we understand that it's a question: you don't need the extra _mı_.


----------



## K2R

I've got it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## ancalimon

Keep in mind the mathematical nature of Turkic language. When there is a question in the sentence (how many : kaç), you can not not add another question (Are there : mı).


----------



## K2R

ancalimon said:


> Keep in mind the mathematical nature of Turkic language. When there is a question in the sentence (how many : kaç), you can not not add another question (Are there : mı).



Thanks for the good explanation!


----------



## FlyingBird

Odanın kaç yatağı var?

Odada kaç yatak var?


Onların ikisi de doğru


----------



## K2R

FlyingBird said:


> Odanın kaç yatağı var?
> 
> Odada kaç yatak var?
> 
> 
> Onların ikisi de doğru



Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## ancalimon

Odanın kaç yatağı var : How many beds does the room have?

Odada kaç yatak var : How many beds are there in the room?


----------



## K2R

ancalimon said:


> Odanın kaç yatağı var : How many beds does the room have?
> 
> Odada kaç yatak var : How many beds are there in the room?



Anladım. Çok teşekkürler!


----------

